# Powerball Half-a Billion....What will you do????



## Tom Parkins (Jan 2, 2008)

So you wake up Thursday morning and check your Powerball tickets. You have the one winner. Will you still be our friend? Do you take the cash or annuity? Then what? 

PS....How much did you spend on tickets?


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Spent $2!  (one ticket)..I never buy any more than that.. 
I figure, if I buy one ticket for $2.00, my odds of winning are 1 in 175 million. 
If I spent $100 on 50 tickets, my odds of winning would be 1 in 175 million..not much sense in wasting any more money than $2. 

But when I win, I will offer to buy three Lehigh Valley GP38-2's from Canadian Pacific, paint them back in LV colors, 
and use them as the beginning of my new Southern Tier Railroad Museum..(Southern Tier of NY state) 










and yes, I will still be your friend!  
I will be retired, so I will have lots more time for modeling! 

Scot


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

I think anything really large is automatically Annuity Payments, besides you be a real idiot to try to take 1/2 a Bill in cash, because you'd immediately lose a massive great chunk of it to taxes, then you'd have to have the remainder safely squirreled away by the following year or Uncle Sam get another massive fat tax pie slice on whats left. 

Better to take the payments, that gives you the first couple years you make errors with how to live with the money, and each year you get another payment to invest, or use, but either way, if your smart by year 5 you have gone back to school to learn money management, because that now IS your job, and to learn how and where to smartly invest it. and they only tax you on the ammount of the annuity, much easier tax wise to manange than the GNP of a banana republic. 

If you are very very smart, you'll live modestly, invest wisely, and live graciously and with charity, because that sure ins't was most neuvo-rich do, they live like greedy sailors on shore leave, blow all their cash on stupid look at me bling bling **** and in a few very short years are far more broke and indebted than before they won... they don't call it the Lottery Curse for nothing.

If I won, buy a nice spread, build a feldbahn estate railway, build a couple Porter 0-4-0s to service it, and then collect small sports cars, MGs, Triumphs... I just dont see the point of 500hp 200mph cars that you can only legally drive 70mph.


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

They want to keep all of the welfare people they can here in Calif. Get get rid of any big business by taxing them to death. 
Power ball not aloud in this state.. 
Ok......We don't need any stink'en tickets.. I'm going to stay broke, but play with what trains we have before they figue out away...... how to tax them... Good lucky you out of stater's. Remember us ... We wash windows, cars and big trains.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

I am proud to say that I have NEVER lost the lottery (or as I prefer to call it, the "Fewery"... because FEW people ever win).

Think of it this way. if you buy one ticket you have 174,999,999 in 175 million chances of losing.

The lottery has made this a nation of LOSERS. A bunch of "wishers" and "dreamers" about something they have 174,999,999 chances of never attaining and can do NOTHING in any manner to improve their chances of fulfilling the wish or dream.

I want to put up billboards that read:

------------------------------------------
Did you buy a lottery ticket today? 

If so, then chances are you are a

.................loser!..................
------------------------------------------


HEY, did you hear about the new 
"Drive-Through casino"
the state is building?

You don't have to stop... 

or even slow down!

You just roll your window down and throw your wallet out.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

an other important consideration of the winners will be .. will their friends stay true friends...and be respectful ..? 

ie., will the friends of the winners start asking for stuff, '' Oh,!! buy me this or that!!!!....'' 

one's world view WILL change!!!!


----------



## JPCaputo (Jul 26, 2009)

Get 10+acres, 1/8 scale ride on live steam set, lots smaller scale trains, G through Z. Maybe even a full size narrow gauge live steam engine, couple cars, and lots of track. 

With the 125 or so million left after cash value and infernal robbery service.


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

Get a Canadian to cash in your ticket, take the whole amount, we don't pay taxes on loto winnings. Of course you have to pay on what you make on the money the following year.


----------



## Michael W (Oct 10, 2012)

Mhh probably going to work, not saying anything..... 
Buying a big block of land lets say 500 acres and build a castle ( just with modern plumbing, windows and air conditining) 
build a real life steam track and have a big bbq with all my friends....probably also retiering and traveling.. 
Ahh also buying a 1963 corvette....


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

I will keep my minimum pay job because you always need extra money. But i would buy me that new bowling ball and shoes that i always wanted. HA HA just ajoke my family and close friends would be taken care of with 2 or 4 mil each then me and the wife will head to grand cayman do a little investing and relax. Just dreaming.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

if I buy one ticket for $2.00, my odds of winning are 1 in 175 million. If I spent $100 on 50 tickets, my odds of winning would be 1 in 175 million 
Er, that's only true if you play the same numbers on every ticket. Why would anyone do that? 

If you buy 50 tickets and play 50 dfferent combos, then your chances are improved 50-fold! 175million / 50 = 3.5 million.


----------



## jbwilcox (Jan 2, 2008)

If I was already rich, I would buy 175 million tickets, thereby gauranteeing that I would win! For some reason that doesn't compute very well.

I would make sure all my kids and grandkids were set up for life then buy a huge ranch someplace and hire a bunch of illegal immigrants to run it for me.

Then i would just relax and travel when ever I wanted to. Probably hire one of those companies that builds garden railroads and have them build a completely automated railroad.

John


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Probably hire a full time nutritionist and chef. 

Then put a large part of the winnings into trusts for the kids, grand kids and the wife and I. 

Donate a large sum to the Salvation Army. 

We'd buy a few acres of land in Az, WV and Fl. and build a nice 4 bedroom house on each pc of land with a six stall detached garage that would have a full open room above for a toy and train room. 

The train room in WV would have a 1:20.3 Narrow Gauge coal mining layout 
The train room in AZ would have a 1:20.3 Narrow Gauge logging layout 
The Train room in Fl would be a 1:29th Standard Gauge layout. 

As for the 6 garage stalhs below, they'd be filled with various cars. 

1932 Ford 3 window coupe Black on Red 
1970 LS6 Chevelle SS Blue on White 
1969 Yenko Camaro Blue on White 
2013 Corvette ZR1 Orange on Black 
1958 Corvette Black on Red 
1960 Rolls Royce Black on Red 
1966 Nova SS Blue on Blue 
1966 Mustang Conv Blue on Blue 

Travel in the USA, cruises through the Panama Canal, Alaska and a trip to Hawaii, would make a good start.


----------



## jcopanos (May 29, 2010)

If I were to buy a ticket I'd wait until the big jackpot is won then immediately buy a ticket. That's how my luck runs and it would greatly increase my odds of winning (ha,ha). Besides a few thousand is better than being $2 short.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Beware of what you wish for...lessons from those who know:
"I had to endure the greed and the need that people have, trying to get you to release your money to them. That caused a lot of emotional pain. These are people who you've loved deep down, and they're turning into vampires trying to suck the life out of me." 
Virginia man who won $315 million a decade ago on Christmas later said the windfall was to blame for his granddaughter's fatal drug overdose, his divorce, hundreds of lawsuits and an absence of true friends. 
How Winning the Lottery Changed My Life." "We have this drawing tomorrow, and if somebody wins, God bless them," she said. "They're going to need those blessings."


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

If I won a big lottery...before I cashed in the ticket, I'd go to a tax attorney and set up a trust that included my whole extended family...and perhaps some really close family friends. The trust would own the winning ticket and receive the proceeds...yearly. Part of the money in the trust would be paid to the beneficiaries yearly. Part of the money in the trust would be invested and managed by professional investment folks to make the trust self sustaining after the yearly proceeds stopped. It's likely the trust would NOT be in the US. The tricky part is the wording on WHO the beneficiaries are...and who they will be in the future as more family is created.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Mike Reilley on 28 Nov 2012 12:40 PM 
If I won a big lottery...before I cashed in the ticket, I'd go to a tax attorney and set up a trust that included my whole extended family...and perhaps some really close family friends. The trust would own the winning ticket and receive the proceeds...yearly. Part of the money in the trust would be paid to the beneficiaries yearly. Part of the money in the trust would be invested and managed by professional investment folks to make the trust self sustaining after the yearly proceeds stopped. It's likely the trust would NOT be in the US. The tricky part is the wording on WHO the beneficiaries are...and who they will be in the future as more family is created. 
Thats is the truth! The need to have some mechanism to accept the funding is a must before claiming the winning ticket, you can't just go to the credit union and cash in that big check now can you.

What was said above is also sad but true, if you won eventually you will find out about friends and relatives you never knew existed, and they all need money, even friends and family can become your worst enemies, greed can do terrible things to even those you love the most. Yes its a ton of money, but money ain't the most important thing. I doubt I would ever knowingly want to win something this massive, I would prefer enough to retire comfortably, but not so much that it destroys my family. I have had rich relatives and never liked the way they could be treated as ATMs. Another thing is possible criminal activity, robbery kidnapping and/or extortion suddenly become very real possibilities. and guys, watch out for cougers, vamps and golddiggers, your relative attractiveness corresponds directly to your relative worth, IOWs a dirt ugly pig of a guy can always find some big nasty redhead to hang off his arm if he flashes enough green around, but it wont be him they are there, honey attracts bees but wasps and hornets as well. I understand now why newly wealthy folks can sometimes restrict their ties to old family and friends, it really can be that big a wedge.


----------



## Merlin83 (Sep 23, 2011)

Hello,

I think these are fun topics to ponder - I asked others what they would do and got interesting responses. For me, I would 1st hire a good financial planner - one which is from a professional and well recognized business, add to that an attorney I would have on full time retainer to represent me and my family for all issues, and a private doctor. Next I would make certain make sure my family was all set-up with trusts,wills, etc. Next I would give a big chunk to charity for kids and families - make sure I could help vets coming back from Iraq and Afghanistan with helping to put their lives back together (homes, medical care,etc.).

After doing those things, well. I would buy a modest but decent house in Santa Barbara, have olive and lemon groves and a vineyard too. Next, *finally *complete my pilots license through commercial,and get 'type rated' for the aircraft I want to fly then I would buy a modest jet (Citation XLS+) and turbo-prop (Cheyenne IV), and make these available to 'Angel Flights' - which help fly around people in medical need. Then over course purchase a couple of fine automobiles, Porsche, Mercedes - Ferrari !!!!!

I would hire an architect to build the most fantastic rail road (LGB G scale - of course) in and around my property. And then for work, start a boutique niche VC company to start and fund small start-ups. Oh, yeah - always wanted a Jet Ranger too, so add that to the list - but I would have 'on staff' a pilot (fully licensed ATP rating +) that could fly that and act as a safety pilot for me when I fly the Citation and Cheyenne IV.

I would again, make sure that on a yearly basis I was 'giving back' to the most important and established charities. And of course travel - to far off and unique places, always wanted to fly in and around Australia and Africa, in a single engine turboprop - perhaps flying in specialized doctors to remote villages that could help people in need. All of these things would easily keep me busy and be very happy and intrigued with being a full time explorer of the world and know that I was being a good person too.

I would interested in what the tax consequences would be - you know, after tax - what would you have left ? and then on a annual basis, how much would you pay ? 

Cheers to all, I hope someone on the forums wins !! That would be so exciting !!

Best regards,
Brett


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I'd buy LGB, Aristo, USAT, and re-issue the stuff I wanted, make a few new things, and make some improvements. 

Of course I'd only have enough money to do that for a year or two ha ha! 

Greg


----------



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

just think, 93% of lottery winners are broke within 3-5 years

I would still like to go through it, i know i would do better

tom h


----------



## Tom Parkins (Jan 2, 2008)

_just think, 93% of lottery winners are broke within 3-5 years_ 

Just think 100% of me will be broke within 3-5 years without winning the lottery.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

You can't loose if you don't play. 
I have never lost and I plan on staying that way!


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

If yer guna be broke in 3-5 years, .. 

better stop spending now!!! 

Start paying off those big bills!! 

And WIN the lotto! good luck! 

Dirk


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

I would drive to a certain LS hobby shop a little NW of Des Moines and make those people's day!!! 

Chris


----------



## Ron Hill (Sep 25, 2008)

Invest, Invest, Invest and live conservatively! 
Ron


----------



## cape cod Todd (Jan 3, 2008)

I always have crazy ideas when it comes to winning big lottos but my wife always grounds me and insists I think charitable so here is an idea, if I won 500 mil I would reopen a hostess factory since so many people miss them. LOL 
Actually I thought it would be neat to buy a large greenhouse/ garden center and set it up as a large scale train club. With the glass green house real plants cold grow and we could run all the time without worry about the weather. I like the idea of the club since I could swing by tinker and run trains but the club could build it and maintain it. Be lots of fun.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I would interested in what the tax consequences would be - you know, after tax - what would you have left ? and then on a annual basis, how much would you pay ? 
Brett, 
That goes to the issue of lump um versus annuity. The annuity is actually smaller, as they can pay it annually and collect the inerest/investment income over the preceding years before paying you. 
You still pay tax on the annuity, by the way. I suspect the lump sum is counted as a capital gain, so you pay 35%. But subsequent investment income is only taxed at 15% (hence the Romney's paying 13% in taxes,) which makes the lump sum attractive. 

And I suspect you lose all your friends as you will be travelling (flying?) in different circles.


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

what would i do? - let NOBODY know about it. all else is secondary. 

about 29 years ago i inherited a considerable sum. 
i gave away about one fourth to family. just to find out, that everyone of them was angry, that they got so little. 
it was much more fun to loose big part of what was left, through bad business decisions. 
but at least i save on costs for christmas cards.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By kormsen on 29 Nov 2012 06:44 AM 
what would i do? - let NOBODY know about it. all else is secondary. 

about 29 years ago i inherited a considerable sum. 
i gave away about one fourth to family. just to find out, that everyone of them was angry, that they got so little. 
it was much more fun to loose big part of what was left, through bad business decisions. 
but at least i save on costs for christmas cards. 
Yeah but don't you think they will suspect something when you show up to your little nieces school play in your new car ???


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm a WINNER! 

A four dollar winner.


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

It would sound better if you said you won 100%.


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

Posted By vsmith on 29 Nov 2012 08:05 AM Yeah but don't you think they will suspect something when you show up to your little nieces school play in your new car ???







nope, got a red 4x4 already.or did tou refer to the parking?


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Well Korm, if your 4x4 is 12' tall and can ignore land mines and RPGs, I guess they'll never notice. ;-)


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

someone from Az won half of the jackpot.......JJ?


----------



## 0tter (Jul 29, 2012)

I would bury it in a very large chock full o nuts can in my backyard.....my 1000 acre backyard....in reality i would invest, donate, buy a few choice VWs and porsches, house, property out of the 'burbs. id have a completely restored 1967 jeep FC-150 just to look at, increase the size of my gartenbahn immensely....and most importantly restore the rest of Arcade and Atticas trackage between curriers and north java. as well as refurbish their equipment. most interestingly id set aside a million to give to my entire circle of friends to share and watch what happens....i would still work full time because everyone that is capable should work....im sure theres a few cars i would still need...triumph TR6...Jeep scrambler....a few choice AMCs.....ohhhh the possibilities...


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By lotsasteam on 29 Nov 2012 04:26 PM 
someone from Az won half of the jackpot.......JJ? 
Nobody heard from JJ in a while???


----------

